# Χτες βράδυ ονειρεύτηκα τον Άδωνη



## Earion (Nov 5, 2010)

Όχι, δεν είναι στίχος του Καβάφη ούτε τραγούδι του Χατζιδάκι· είναι μία από τις παρενέργειες που προκαλούνται στον ανθρώπινο οργανισμό, κάτι που μπορεί να σου τύχει αν έχεις παρακολουθήσει την εκπομπή του Σταύρου Θεοδωράκη στο _Μέγκα_ αργά το βράδυ της προπερασμένης Κυριακής (24.10), όπου ο οικοδεσπότης μόχθησε να δώσει το πορτρέτο του Σπύρου Γεωργιάδη (για να μην είμαι άδικος, όχι μόνο αυτού αλλά και άλλων δύο υποψηφίων στις μεθαυριανές εκλογές για την περιφέρεια Αττικής) και να τον παρουσιάσει σαν ένα κοινό άνθρωπο που ζει ανάμεσά μας. Βλέπεις τον Σπύρο προσηνή, ήπιο, μειλίχιο, χωρίς τσιρίδες, να μας αφηγείται στιγμές από την προσωπική του ζωή, να εκθέτει τα όνειρά του, να δείχνει φωτογραφίες από την παιδική του ηλικία με τη μαμά και το μπαμπά... και σκέφτεσαι: μα δε θα ’χει κι αυτός ανθρώπινο πρόσωπο; ένα καλό παιδί της διπλανής πόρτας δεν είναι, που δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τον μέσο Έλληνα; (ας όψεται η άλλη που τονε σέρνει στις Τατιάνες και τον ρεζιλεύει). Κι έπειτα, σαν κλείσεις τη τηλεόραση, θυμάσαι ότι αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πλεονέκτημά του, αυτό είναι το διαβατήριό του για τις συνειδήσεις των καθημερινών ανθρώπων, έτσι επωάζεται το αβγό, στη θαλπωρή του μέσου όρου· αλλά και η σχέση είναι αμφίδρομη, δεν είναι μόνο ότι άγει και φέρει το κοινό του, είναι και που το καθρεφτίζει, προβάλλει επάνω του φόβους, ανησυχίες, ανασφάλειες, αλλά και χούγια, μόδες, τάσεις... και λεκτικό μήπως;

Α, εδώ ξυπνούν τα αντανακλαστικά σου. Είναι συνήθεια που σου καλλιεργεί η Λεξιλογία; Μπα, την είχες και παλιότερα. Σκαλίζεις τη μνήμη, τα σημειώματα, τα αποκόμματα και νά το... 







Το ’χεις από καιρό φυλαγμένο. Σου καρφώθηκε στο μάτι εκείνο το «Αργυρούς» και χαμογέλασες όταν το διάβασες, μα δεν το πέταξες γιατί σε συγκράτησε μια σκέψη: Εσύ το θεωρείς σύμπτωμα υπερδιόρθωσης και το απορρίπτεις, το κρίνεις γελοίο, δείγμα ενός φτωχοαλαζονικού αρχοντοχωριατισμού· αλλά πόσοι άλλοι το θεωρούν λάθος; Γενικότερα, τι συμβαίνει με αυτή την ψευδοκαθαρευουσιάνικη κατάληξη, τη γενική *--ους* που κολλάει στα κύρια θηλυκά ονόματα που έχουν την ονομαστική σε *--ω*;

Θυμάσαι τον Γιάννη Χάρη να έχει επισημάνει το φαινόμενο στη γένεσή του, εδώ και πάνω από δέκα χρόνια, σ’ ένα σπαρταριστό κείμενο στα _Νέα_ (1999) _Η οδός Σαπφούς και το σπίτι της Μαρούς_ (εδώ το κείμενο από το ιστολόγιό του), όπου τραβάει στα άκρα το πείραγμα, ρωτώντας αν θα ακολουθήσουν δίπλα στη Σαπφώ, η Μαντώ, η Μυρτώ, η Λενιώ, η Αργυρώ και η Μαρουσώ –-και πού να ’ξερε τότε ότι λίγο μετά θα ερχόταν ακριβώς η Μαντώ στη Γιουροβίζιον για ν’ ακουστεί χίλιες φορές καμπανιστά η γενική «της Μαντούς» (και από χείλη τηλεοπτικά, παναγιωτερέικα, με άποψη). Ο Χάρης κατακεραύνωνε την πρακτική ως λανθάνοντα, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, νεοαττικισμό, αλλά τη ραγδαία εξάπλωσή της την αντιλαμβανόταν κι ο ίδιος, γι’ αυτό και χρειάστηκε να επανέλθει σε νεότερο κείμενό του (Μάιος 2008) _Για λευκότερα λευκά ελληνικά_, διαπιστώνοντας ότι εδραιώνεται ως αυτονόητη η επιστροφή και γενίκευση της αρχαίας κατάληξης _--ους_ όχι μόνο στη Σαπφώ αλλά ακόμα και σε λαϊκά ή υποκοριστικά ονόματα (της «Αργυρούς» και της «Γωγούς»), και γενικότερα αυτονόητη [θεωρείται] η διατήρηση των αρχαίων καταλήξεων (_του Έκτορος_, _του Πάριδος_).

Θυμάσαι τον Σαραντάκο να μένει έκπληκτος στην ιστοσελίδα του (_Ο δωδεκάλογος της νεοκαθαρεύουσας_) απέναντι στις πραγματικά ανίατες περιπτώσεις όπου αρχαιοκλίνονται και νεότερα ονόματα: της Αργυρούς, της Γωγούς, της Μαριγούς και της Φωφούς, και να επαναλαμβάνει στο ιστολόγιό του τις βολές κατά της γραμματικής του ευπρεπισμού, σύμφωνα με την οποία ως γνωστόν, τα γυναικεία ονόματα ή μένουν άκλιτα (της Νταϊάνα, της Μαρία Κάλλας) ή κλίνονται αρχαιόπρεπα (της Μαντούς, της Αργυρούς, της Μυρτούς).

Θυμάσαι τον Nickel να εξανίσταται: _Κάψτε τους καθαρευουσιανισμούς_ και να δίνει ως απευκταία παραδείγματα τύπους όπως «της Αργυρούς», ή την Αλεξάνδρα να μας πετάει κατά πρόσωπο ένα «Ηρούς» για να συνέλθουμε.

Και σε πιάνει μια μανία να δεις πού έχουμε φτάσει σήμερα. Πόση ορμή έχει το κύμα; Πόσο έχει διεισδύσει; Πόση ελπίδα σου απομένει ότι έχει νόημα να αγωνίζεσαι εναντίον του;

Παίρνεις παράδειγμα το «Αργυρούς» και ζητάς τη βοήθεια του Γούγλη.

Πρώτα πρώτα, όπως φριχτά το υποψιαζόσουν, σε όλη τη διαδικτυακή μαγειρική βασιλεύει η τηλεμαγείρισσα Αργυρώ Μπαρμπαρήγου.

Διαδικτυακή πύλη delicieuses 
...και να συμπληρώσω με την ιδέα της *Αργυρούς *.... να βουτήξω τα ψωμάκια σε λιωμένο βουτυράκι και να τα τυλίξω σε καστανή ζάχαρη πριν τα ψήσω στο φούρνο...​________________________________________
21.11.08 Οι συνταγές της παρέας
Η συνταγή είναι της *Αργυρούς * Μπαρμπαρήγου. Την έχω δοκιμάσει και αξίζει τον κόπο να την γευτείτε και εσείς​________________________________________
9.10.2009 Και πάλι από το delicieuses
Είναι πραγματικά τέλεια και απλά, με λίγα υλικά! Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι της *Αργυρούς *... από τον _Καφέ με την Ελένη_!​Αναδημοσίευση του ίδιου εδώ:
________________________________________
Όχι μόνο στην τηλεόραση αλλά και στις εφημερίδες. Παράδειγμα η _Απογευματινή_:
Η Ελένη Μενεγάκη απαντά σε όλα όσα ακούγονται τον τελευταίο καιρό γύρω από το όνομά της. 
Από την κουβέντα δεν ήταν δυνατό να λείψει και η ερώτηση γύρω από τους συνεργάτες της και όσους κυρίως αποχωρούν με αφορμή την αποχώρηση της *Αργυρούς * Μπαρμπαρήγου.​________________________________________
Καλά η _Απογευματινή_ λαϊκίζει, άφησέ την· η τέχνη τι κάνει;

Ιστοχώρος theaterinfo.gr
Παράσταση:
ΚΟΚΚΙΝΗ ΣΚΟΥΦΙΤΣΑ -- Εγώ και ο λύκος μου
Δευτέρα 7 Απριλίου και Τρίτη 8 Απριλίου 2008​





________________________________________
Θεατρικό Εργαστήρι Δήμου Περιστερίου 

Ζήτω η 23η Απριλίου, γενέθλια ημέρα της *Αργυρούς * Τσιρίτα και του Shakespeare!
2008​________________________________________
Ιστοχώρος Cosmo.gr
Εθνικό Θέατρο-Phobia: Ένα θέαμα
Γιώτα Δημητριάδη 
Προηγούμενες παραγωγές της --σε σκηνοθεσία *Αργυρούς * Χιώτη-- ήταν η παράσταση «Get Over It»…​6/5/2010

________________________________________
Ιστοχώρος iShow: Ο κόσμος της showbiz
_Ο ζηλιάρης κερατάς_
Ο Ντίνος, υπάλληλος ταχυδρομείου, επιστρέφει Αθήνα μετά την απουσία χρόνων στην επαρχία με τη νιόπαντρη σύζυγό του Αργυρώ, μία νέα, όμορφη και αθώα επαρχιώτισσα. Ο έρωτας τους είναι βασισμένος στην τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη. Ο περίγυρός του όμως και η σύμπραξη της Εύας αρχίζουν να του δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες για την αθωότητα της νεανικής ηλικίας της *Αργυρούς * κι έτσι η εμπιστοσύνη του κλονίζεται…​________________________________________

Το κανάλι του χρήστη Spapos στο youtube που φιλοτεχνεί πορτρέτα της άσημης τηλεοπτικής ηθοποιού Πετρούλας Χρήστου:

Η Πετρούλα κερδίζει και ερμηνεύει, με μεγάλη επιτυχία το ρόλο της *Αργυρούς *, μιας κουτσομπόλας-από-άποψη στυλίστριας στο «Όλα στον Αέρα» και κλέβει την παράσταση...​________________________________________
MEGA TV

Προαναγγελία επεισοδίου τηλεοπτικής σειράς
ΕΠΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΠΕΘΕΡΕΣ - Επεισόδιο 9
Η ΓΙΑΤΡΟΠΛΗΚΤΗ ΠΕΘΕΡΑ - 3
Πού θα ζητήσει άσυλο; Μα, στο ιατρείο της *Αργυρούς *, της νεαρής συναδέλφου του στο νοσοκομείο, που φεύγει για μήνα του μέλιτος με τον άνδρα της.​_______________________________________
Πάμε σε πιο πνευματικά περιβάλλοντα:

Ιστοχώρος Fatsimare net

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Όλα Στο Μηδέν_, της *Αργυρούς * Μαντόγλου, από τις εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα​________________________________________
ΒΙΒΛΙΟΠΩΛΕΙΟ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΑΔΟΥΛΩΤΗ ΜΑΝΗ

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Γεωργίου Γιαννακάκου-Ραζέλου, _Οι αγώνες της Μάνης διά την ελευθερίαν και συναφή γεγονότα 1453–1821_.

Βιογραφικό του συγγραφέα: Είναι γιος του αυτοδίδακτου γιατρού Αχιλλέα και της *Αργυρούς * Τσοτάκου.
________________________________________
Ηλεκτρονικός Άτλαντας της Ελληνικής Παιδικής Λογοτεχνίας
Σοφία Παράσχου - Χατζηδημητρίου
_Μια κούκλα όμορφη σαν κοριτσάκι_, Εκδόσεις Πατάκη, 1999

Στις σελίδες του βιβλίου αυτού της σειράς «Σύγχρονη Λογοτεχνία για Παιδιά και Νέους» ξετυλίγεται η ιστορία μιας ξεχωριστής και γλυκιάς κουκλίτσας, της *Αργυρούς *που η ζωή της ανατρέπεται, όταν την επιλέγει για χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο, ένα μοναχοπαίδι, η μικρή πεντάχρονη Κατερίνα.​_______________________________________
«Δωδέκατο Βιβλίο», η Διαδικτυακή Λέσχη Ανάγνωσης του 12ου Δημοτικού Σχολείου Καλλιθέας

ΣΥΓΧΡΟΝΟΙ ΝΕΟΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΒΡΑΒΕΥΜΕΝΟΙ ΣΥΓΓΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ
ΠΗΓΗ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ: Ο ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΚΟΥ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΥ

2004 • Βραβείο εικονογράφησης παιδικού βιβλίου: Βασίλης Παπατσαρούχας για την εικονογράφηση του βιβλίου _Η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα_ (διασκευή των *Αργυρούς * Κοκορέλη και Βίκυς Χριστοφορίδου), Ελληνικά Γράμματα.​________________________________________
Δες κι άλλες εφημερίδες:

Η εφημερίδα _Η Δίκτη_, όργανο του συλλόγου Λασιθιωτών «Ο Δικταίος», στο τεύχος της του Ιουνίου 2010 μας πληροφορεί ότι: την 12-7-2010 απεβίωσε η Μαρία Ορφανού του Ζαχαρία και της *Αργυρούς *… ετών 98

________________________________________
TA NEA Δευτέρα, 26 Απριλίου 2010

20 εποχικοί στον Δήμο Μεταμόρφωσης 

Οκτάμηνες συμβάσεις εργασίας θα υπογράψουν 20 απόφοιτοι Δευτεροβάθμιας και Υποχρεωτικής Εκπαίδευσης που θα προσληφθούν στον Δήμο Μεταμόρφωσης Νομού Αττικής…

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να συμπληρώσουν … αίτηση … και να την υποβάλουν … να την αποστείλουν ταχυδρομικά με συστημένη επιστολή στη διεύθυνση: Ι. Ράλλη και Δημαρχείου, Τ.Κ. 144 52 Μεταμόρφωση Αττικής, υπ’ όψιν κ. *Αργυρούς * Ζέρβα. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες…​________________________________________
ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ 10/09/2009


Από την ΕΥΠ στον ΛΑΟΣ ο κ. Κοραντής 

Χθες ανακοινώθηκε, επίσης, η υποψηφιότητα στην Α΄ Περιφέρεια Πειραιά με τον ΛΑΟΣ της πρωταθλήτριας Ελλάδος στην κολύμβηση κ. *Αργυρούς * Κωστάρογλου, ενώ αργά το βράδυ επρόκειτο να συνέλθει η εκτελεστική γραμματεία του κόμματος για το θέμα των υποψηφιοτήτων και της οριστικοποίησης των συνδυασμών.​________________________________________
Να ζητήσεις αυξημένο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο από την εκκλησία;

Ελληνική Ορθόδοξη Κοινότητα Αγίου Γεωργίου Βιέννης
Ο Μητροπολίτης Αυστρίας Μιχαήλ Στάικος, υιός του εξ Αλεξάνδρειας Θεόδωρου Στάικου και της εκ Σμύρνης *Αργυρούς *, το γένος Δημάκη, εγεννήθη την 22αν Νοεμβρίου 1946 εις τας Αθήνας.​________________________________________
ΠΑΤΡΙΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΥΠΟΛΕΩΣ

ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΑΤΡΙΑΡΧΕΙΟΝ Σεπτέμβριος 2002

Η Α. Θ. Παναγιότης, ο Πατριάρχης, εδέχθη: 800μελή όμιλον προσκυνητών εκ του Συλλόγου Διπλωματούχων Νοσηλευτών Χειρουργείου ("ΣΥΔΝΟΧ"), υπό την προεδρείαν της Ευγεν. κ. *Αργυρούς*-Μαρίας Κανδηλιώτη, εξ Αθηνών.​________________________________________
Άλλα δείγματα από άλλους χώρους:

Sigma Live
Επιστρέφουν οι Γιατροί του Κόσμου (Κύπρου)
Στη Μνήμη του Μιχάλη και της *Αργυρούς *
29 Αυγούστου 2008​_______________________________________
ΙΑΣΠΙΣ Ιδεώδες Ασκληπιακό Πάρκο Ιατρικής Σχολής

της καθηγήτριας της Ιατρικής κ. *Αργυρούς * Φασουλάκη, Διευθύντριας της Α΄ Κλινικής Αναισθησιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών​________________________________________
ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ ΒΙΒΛΙΟΘΗΚΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΛΙΛΙΑΝ ΒΟΥΔΟΥΡΗ
Αρχείο *Αργυρούς * Μεταξά (1922-2010) Δωρεά: Φοίβος Πιομπίνος​________________________________________
Κι αν όλα τα μέχρι εδώ παραδείγματα ήταν από την ιδιωτική σφαίρα, ο συναγερμός χτυπά όταν βλέπεις ότι και ο δημόσιος τομέας έχει υποκύψει:

Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Τουρισμού

Πρόσκληση - Ημερήσια Διάταξη - Τρίτη, 8 Απριλίου 2008, ώρα 15.00, στο αμφιθέατρο του Υπουργείου Πολιτισμού

Διεύθυνση Μουσείων, Εκθέσεων και Εκπαιδευτικών Προγραμμάτων

Έγκριση ή μη συγκρότησης τριμελούς εκτιμητικής επιτροπής για τον καθορισμό της χρηματικής αξίας είκοσι δύο (22) αρχαίων αντικειμένων και τριάντα τεσσάρων (34) νομισμάτων, κατασχεθέντων εις χείρας Ευαγγέλου Αρσενίου, *Αργυρούς * Αρσενίου και Χρήστου Αρσενίου.​________________________________________
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑΚΗ ΑΥΤΟΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ
ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑΚΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ

ΠΡΑΞΗ 12
Έχοντας υπόψη:
1.- Τις διατάξεις ...
2.-Το άρθρο ...
Δημοσιοποιούμε:
Πίνακα θεμάτων, που συζητήθηκαν στο Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο κατά την συνεδρίαση της 14ης Ιουνίου 2010
Μελέτη Περιβαλλοντικών Επιπτώσεων για την ανανέωση άδειας χρήσης της υδρευτικής γεώτρησης στο κτήμα ιδιοκτησίας Μπακοπούλου *Αργυρούς * και Λιζάρδου Αικατερίνης, που βρίσκεται στη θέση «Μακρολαχίδια», οδός Πλουτάρχου του Δήμου Παλλήνης​________________________________________
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ
ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑΚΗ ΑΥΤΟΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ/ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑΚΟ ΔΙΑΜΕΡΙΣΜΑ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ/ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ-ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ-ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ

ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣΗ 36Η
Απόφαση υπ’ αριθμόν 139/2008

Επειδή ο Γεώργιος Νικολόπουλος απεβίωσε, το μερίδιό του από τα διαμερίσματα πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία των Δημητρίου, *Αργυρούς * και Σύρμως Νικολοπούλου.
27.11.2008​________________________________________
ΔΗΜΟΣ ΤΡΙΚΚΑΙΩΝ
Απ’ ευθείας αγορά ιδιοκτησίας Θεοδοσοπούλου-Καρακαντά επί των οδών Κολοκοτρώνη & Φιλελλήνων – Έγκριση σύναψης δανείου από το Τ.Π. & Δαν......
Πέμπτη 26/10/2006
Απαλλοτριώσεις – Αγορές – Ανταλλαγές –Τακτοποιήσεις ακινήτων
Αρχείο Απόφασης: 304.2006.doc
Έκδοση: 304/2006ΑΔΣ 

Α π ο φ α σ ί ζ ε ι Κατά πλειοψηφία - Εγκρίνει την απ’ ευθείας αγορά του οικοπέδου που βρίσκεται επί των οδών Κολοκοτρώνη και Φιλελλήνων στα Τρίκαλα, εμβαδού 574 μ2 περίπου, ιδιοκτησίας Έλλης Θεοδοσοπούλου, με ποσοστό 313,50/1000 αδιαιρέτως, *Αργυρούς * Θεοδοσοπούλου, με ποσοστό 313,50/1000 αδιαιρέτως ...​________________________________________
ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ
Αριθμός 430/2008
ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΙΟΥ ΠΑΓΟΥ
Ε΄ ΠΟΙΝΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ - ΣΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟ
…
2. Οι εισαγόμενες αιτήσεις αναιρέσεως των κατηγορουμένων κατά του ανωτέρω παραπεμπτικού βουλεύματος εδράζονται στη διάταξη του άρθρου 483 παρ.1 ΚΠΔ, και ασκήθηκαν από μεν τον πρώτο και την τρίτη με δήλωση των εξουσιοδοτημένων δικηγόρων τους Αθανασίου Παπαθανασίου και *Αργυρούς * Περσίδου…

1/26 Φεβρουαρίου 2008​

Ναι, σε καταλαβαίνω, έπειτα από όλα αυτά νιώθεις να σε πνίγει μια ματαιότητα κι εκεί πια εγκαταλείπεις…


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2010)

Απολαυστικό! Και φυσικά όλοι θυμόμαστε την Ερατώ (της Ερατούς για τους μύστες της γλώσσας) από το γνωστό σήριαλ.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 5, 2010)

Κι η Μαργαρίτα, η Μαργαρώ... της Μαργαρούς φαντάζομαι θα κάνει! :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 5, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό. 
Η μόνη άμυνα πάντως, είναι να αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε για την Αργυρού, την Ερατού, τη Μυρτού. 
Όπως στο παλιό:
-- Ας ακούσω την επιθυμίαν της αγαπητής μου Μαριγούς…
-- Δεν με λένε Μαριγού, Μαριγώ με λένε!
-- Ναι, καλή μου, αλλά κλίνεσαι!
-- Και γιατί να κλείνομαι; Καμιά ασκημομούρα είμαι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2010)

Άψογος. (Αλλά χρειάζεσαι ονειροφύλακα, επειγόντως...;))


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2010)

_...την 12-7-2010 απεβίωσε η Μαρία Ορφανού του Ζαχαρία και της Αργυρούς … ετών 98_

Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ. Όχι μόνο επειδή μια βιαστική γκουγκλοστατιστική μού έδειξε ότι οι γενικές _της Αργυρώς_ είναι δεκαπλάσιες. Αλλά επειδή μέσα από την τόσο εύστοχη συλλογή παραδειγμάτων ξεπετάχτηκε σαν αχτίδα ελπίδας μέσα στο ζόφο... ο Ζαχαρίας. Του Ζαχαρία. Επειδή δεν λέει _του Ζαχαρίου_, παρότι το _Ζαχαρίου_ είναι και συνηθισμένο επώνυμο, παρότι στα εορτολόγιά μας διαβάζουμε _Ζαχαρίου του προφήτου_ (8/2), _Ζαχαρίου «του εν Χαρσικίω»_ (24/3), _Προφήτου Ζαχαρίου και Ελισάβετ _(5/9) και _Ζαχαρίου Οσιομάρτυρος_ (21/10), παρότι οι της εκκλησίας εξακολουθούν να γράφουν «το συνήθως λεγόμενον, ότι το χωρίον δεν είναι του Ιερεμίου, αλλά του Ζαχαρίου». Η γενική _του Ζαχαρία_ μού γλύκανε κάθε άλλη εντύπωση.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2010)

Ζάχαρη ο Ζαχαρίας, δηλαδή.


----------



## stazybohorn (Nov 29, 2010)

Χορτάσαμε μυστήριο για την αποχώρηση της Αργυρ*ούς* Β. στα μεσημεριανάδικα αυτή τη βδομάδα... Με παύση μεταξύ τραβηγμένου άρθρου και ονόματος, δεν ξέρω γιατί. _τηηης... Αργυρούς_ Θάχει και γιουτουμπάκια.


----------



## meidei (Dec 1, 2010)

> -- Ας ακούσω την επιθυμίαν της αγαπητής μου Μαριγούς…
> -- Δεν με λένε Μαριγού, Μαριγώ με λένε!
> -- Ναι, καλή μου, αλλά κλίνεσαι!
> -- Και γιατί να κλείνομαι; Καμιά ασκημομούρα είμαι;



Έχω μια φίλη Μυρτώ. Αν πω ότι κάποιο πράγμα δικό της είναι _της Μυρτούς_, θα μου το φέρει στο κεφάλι.


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2012)

Και στον ιστότοπο του Ναυπλίου μιλάει για προτομή της *Μαντούς* Μαυρογένους...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2014)

Στη Δημόσια Τηλεόραση πριν από λίγο, ενώ η παρουσιάστρια των ειδήσεων είπε "της Μυρτώς", ο τίτλος της είδησης στην οθόνη έλεγε "της Μυρτούς". Για όνομα του Θεού. Έχει καταντήσει αηδία πια. Εμείς μεγαλώσαμε με την καθαρεύουσα και δεν ακούγαμε "της Μυρτούς" στη δεκαετία του '60, έπρεπε να φτάσουμε στον 21ο αιώνα για να ακούμε και να βλέπουμε γραμμένο αυτό το έκτρωμα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2014)

Δυστυχώς...


----------



## Mindkaiser (Jan 28, 2014)

Ξαναχτύπησε η γενική "της Μυρτούς" στο Mega. Οι σκοτεινές δυνάμεις του Αδώνιδος αποδεικνύονται ακαταμάχητες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2014)

Φυσικά, «της Μυρτώς». Δυστυχώς, η νέα σχολική γραμματική, ίσως στα πλαίσια της λογιοποίησης, έχει κάνει πάντως μια υποχώρηση. Δίνει πρώτο τύπο «της ηχούς» και δέχεται ως δεύτερο τύπο «της ηχώς».



Και φυσικά, στα πλαίσια της σύγχυσης για τον συγκεκριμένο κλιτικό τύπο, μας ενημερώνει ότι «η Αργυρώ και η Ηρώ κλίνονται κατά το Μάρω». Δηλαδή, πώς; Της *Αργ*ύ*ρως και της **Ή*ρως; Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα να έχουν επιλέξει τη Μαριώ αντί για τη Μάρω;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2014)

Μάλλον θέλει να πει για τη Μαρώ (Σεφέρη). Η οποία σύμφωνα με τους νεοκαθαρευουσιάνους πρέπει να έχει γενική "της Μαρούς".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2014)

Εντάξει, κάτι δεν έχει πάει καλά στα παραδείγματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

*του Κλήμη και της Χάρης*

Μια επανάληψη, μια συνόψιση:

Τα αρχαιοπρεπή ονόματα δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε και αρχαιόκλιτα. Κάποιοι μπορεί να θέλουν να διατηρούν την ονομαστική πτώση με την αρχαία μορφή και αίγλη, αλλά, μόλις περάσουμε στις πλάγιες πτώσεις, καταφεύγουμε (οι πιο συνετοί, τουλάχιστον) στη σιγουριά και τη θαλπωρή των πλάγιων πτώσεων της δημοτικής. Αυτό συμβαίνει άλλωστε και με τα ξενικής προέλευσης, εκείνα που διατηρούν τη μη απλοποιημένη ορθογραφία. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις το έξυπνο είναι να έχουμε τη μορφή της γενικής πτώσης της δημοτικής: ΟΧΙ της Χάρις ή της Βίκυς, που δεν είναι ελληνικές γενικές πτώσεις. Αυτό το –ης που λέμε είναι ίδιο με το –ης της _πύλης_ και της _πόλης_. Άρα: *της Χάρης* και *της Βίκης*. Και κάποια στιγμή, πού θα πάει, θα στρώσουν και οι ονομαστικές: *η Χάρη* και *η Βίκη*.

Έχουμε και λέμε:


*η Μυρτώ, της Μυρτώς*. Παλιά, γνωστή ιστορία. Ομοίως: της Σαπφώς, της Ηρώς, της Ερατώς, της Κλειώς, της Θεανώς, της Μαντώς, της Αργυρώς, της Βαγγελιώς κ.ο.κ. 
*ο Άδωνις, του Άδωνη, τον Άδωνη*. Το ΛΝΕΓ δίνει «ο Άδωνις, του Αδώνιδος», αλλά είπαμε ότι η αρχαία μορφή της ονομαστικής δεν πρέπει να μας πτοεί. Εμείς θα λέμε και θα γράφουμε τη λογική πλάγια πτώση, μέχρι να εκλογικευτεί η μορφή της ονομαστικής. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, εμείς γράφουμε «ο Άδωνης» και στην ονομαστική. (Βλέπε και http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1783)
*η Χάρις Αλεξίου, της Χάρης Αλεξίου*. Εδώ δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε τη μορφή της ονομαστικής, δεν μπορούμε να γράψουμε «η Χάρης». Αλλά στις πλάγιες θα γράψουμε: *της Χάρης, τη Χάρη Αλεξίου*. Στη Βικιπαίδεια αποφάσισαν να συνεχίσουν αρχαιοπρεπώς: της Χάριτος Αλεξίου. Έχουν μείνει στα χρόνια της καθαρεύουσας.
Ομοίως:
η Άλκηστις Πρωτοψάλτη, της Άλκηστης Πρωτοψάλτη (στη δημοτική: η Άλκηστη)
η Άρτεμις, της Άρτεμης (δημοτική: η Άρτεμη)
η Σεμίραμις, της Σεμίραμης (δημοτική: η Σεμίραμη)
*ο Θαλής, του Θαλή* (όχι του Θαλού ή του Θαλέω ή του Θάλητος)
*ο Σοφοκλής, του Σοφοκλή*
*ο Άρης, του Άρη* (και εδώ είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να ζητήσω να μου πείτε ωραίες περιπτώσεις απολιθωμάτων όπως είναι *το πεδίον του Άρεως* και *η οδός Σοφοκλέους*)
*ο Κλήμης, του Κλήμη, τον Κλήμη*. ΛΝΕΓ και Πάπυρος προτιμούν τα αρχαιοπρεπή _του Κλήμεντος, τον Κλήμεντα_. Στη Βικιπαίδεια ανθίζουν όλα τα λουλούδια, έως και η ονομαστική _ο Κλήμεντας_. 
*ο Μίνως, του Μίνωα*. Αλλά *του Μίνου Βολανάκη* και *του Μίνου Αργυράκη*. Διαβάστε σχετικά και τον Γιάννη Χάρη: http://yannisharis.blogspot.gr/2013/03/17.html?m=1
*η Αμαρυλλίς, της Αμαρυλλίδας*. Η ονομαστική της δημοτικής είναι η Αμαρυλλίδα.
*η Θέμις, της Θέμιδας*. Η ονομαστική της δημοτικής είναι η Θέμιδα. Ομοίως: της Ίριδας.
Αλλά: ο Αίας, του Αίαντα (αν και υπάρχουν και αυτοί που λένε «του Αία»).


Λάθη; Παραλείψεις; Διαφωνίες;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> η Άρτεμις, της Άρτεμης (δημοτική: η Άρτεμη)


Από τότε που αντικατέστησαν την ταμπέλα των αστικών λεωφορείων που πάνε στη ΛΟΥΤΣΑ με ΑΡΤΕΜΗ, ομολογώ ότι, κάθε φορά που βλέπω το λεωφορείο, η πρώτη μου φλασιά είναι ότι πάνε "στον Αρτέμη".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2014)

Η Αναΐς; :)



nickel said:


> (και εδώ είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή να ζητήσω να μου πείτε ωραίες περιπτώσεις απολιθωμάτων όπως είναι *το πεδίον του Άρεως* και *η οδός Σοφοκλέους*)


Βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=53126&viewfull=1#post53126 και #1844-5


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η Αναΐς; :)


Της Αναή, κατά το Παναγής, του Παναγή, προφανώς. ;)


----------



## sarant (Mar 24, 2014)

Προφανώς τα Ευριπίδης, Αριστείδης τα παρέλειψες ως μη αμφισβητούμενα, αλλά επειδή στα οδωνύμια διατηρείται η αρχαία κλίση (Αριστείδου, Ευριπίδου) ίσως έπρεπε να μπουν. Ίσως ακόμα και το Λεωνίδας (μια παλιά κωμωδία του Άννινου λεγόταν Η νίκη του Λεωνίδου).

Σχετικά με τον Αίαντα, ένιωσα έκπληξη όταν είδα πόσο πολλές γκουγκλιές βγάζει η ονομαστική "ο Αίαντας". Πρέπει να αναφερθεί.

Αριστοφάνης και Αριστοτέλης θεωρείς ότι εντάσσονται στο κλιτικό υπόδειγμα του Σοφοκλή; Να προσεχτεί ότι ενώ η χιλιοτραγουδισμένη Οδός Αριστοτέλους δεν αμφισβητείται, ο Δήμος της Χαλκιδικής (εκεί που γίνονται οι φασαρίες) λέγεται Δήμος Αριστοτέλη.


----------



## Costas (Mar 24, 2014)

Εμένα με φτιάχνει το η Αναή, της Αναής. Εξόχως αεράτο και νεραϊδένιο το ακούω. Νάες, νάες, άναες. :)

Να θυμίσω και μια ονομασία από το Ναύπλιο, οδός (ή...) Αριστοτέλ*ους* Ωνάση. Κάπου εδώ μέσα έχω ποστάρει τη φωτογραφία. :angry:


----------



## Earion (Mar 24, 2014)

Ωραία απολιθώματα: εκτός από το *Πεδίο(ν) του Άρεως* υπάρχει και *οδός Άρεως* στην Πλάκα. Η *οδός Ερμού*, οι οδοί *Περικλέους, Θεμιστοκλέους, Μνησικλέους *και *Σοφοκλέους *(και γενικά όλα όσα λήγουν σε —κλής), οι οδοί *Σωκράτους*, *Ιπποκράτους *και *Δεινοκράτους* (και γενικά όλα όσα λήγουν σε —κράτης) κ.ά. Η κατάληξη —ίδης δίνει γενική σε —ίδου τόσο στα αρχαία (*Υπερείδου*) όσο και στα νέα (*Ιασωνίδου*).

Να μην ξεχνάμε και το άλλο ενδιαφέρον, ότι ο γλωσσικός εξευγενισμός άφησε πίσω του και ονόματα του Νέου Ελληνισμού: *Αραχώβης* (με ωμέγα) και *Κλεισόβης* (με όμικρον), *Βαλαωρίτου*,* Κριεζώτου*, *Καλαμιώτου* και *Κουντουριώτου*. Υπάρχει *Δυοβουνιώτου* και *Δυοβουνιώτη*!

Θυμάμαι στα πρώτα χρόνια της Μεταπολίτευσης, την εποχή της καθιέρωσης της δημοτικής (1976), σε εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση να βάζουν ερωτήσεις παγίδες στο κοινό του εξής τύπου: Τι προτιμάτε: *Οδός Άρεως Βελουχιώτου ή Δρόμος Άρη Βελουχιώτη;* Το κοινό δυστυχώς δεν είχε την ετοιμότητα ή την κατάρτιση να αντιπροτείνει ότι και το ένα μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε (το παλαιότερο _οδός_+απολίθωμα) και το άλλο καινούργιο να φέρουμε, δηλαδή και _Οδός _και _Άρη Βελουχιώτη_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 24, 2014)

Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι παλιοί και γνήσιοι οπαδοί του Άρη Θεσσαλονίκης κλίνουν στη γενική του Άρεως (ακούστε π.χ. τον Γιάννη Ιωαννίδη όταν μιλάει για τον μεγάλο Άρη των ημερών του).


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Επειδή το έγραφα σε άγριες πρωινές ώρες, κανονικό γερμανικό νούμερο, παρέλειψα τα εύκολα και παραδοσιακά, που είναι πανεύκολα στην καθημερινότητά τους και όλοι λέμε χωρίς πρόβλημα τη γενική του Αριστείδη και του Λεωνίδα και του Αριστοφάνη. Εκεί, αν έχουμε δυσκολία, την έχουμε πια να θυμηθούμε τη γενική στην καθαρεύουσα — αν δεν έχουμε πρόχειρο κανένα απολίθωμα. Και νομίζω ότι η πιο ξεχασμένη ομαλή γενική είναι της παρέας _ο ταμίας - του ταμίου_. Χρειάζονται οπωσδήποτε σε μια λίστα που θέλει να γίνει πλήρης.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Εμένα με φτιάχνει το η Αναή, της Αναής. Εξόχως αεράτο και νεραϊδένιο το ακούω. Νάες, νάες, άναες. :)
> 
> Να θυμίσω και μια ονομασία από το Ναύπλιο, οδός (ή...) Αριστοτέλ*ους* Ωνάση. Κάπου εδώ μέσα έχω ποστάρει τη φωτογραφία. :angry:



http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-πάθη-(Β΄-τόμος)&p=20832&viewfull=1#post20832

Καλημέρα. 
Και μην την είδατε την Αναή. ;)
Ορίστε και μια Θωμαή που φτιάχνει εμένα (και όχι μόνο) —όχι αέρινη και νεραϊδένια, αλλά γήινη— και, φιλόλογος ούσα, γλωσσικά (και όχι μόνο).


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2014)

...
Σχετικά νήματα:

*Πλάτωνας ή Πλάτων;*

*«Βούλα Πατουλίδη» έχετε δει;

*
Πεδίον του Άρεως = Campus Martius | Champ de Mars | Pedion tou Areos | Field of Mars


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-πάθη-(Β΄-τόμος)&p=20832&viewfull=1#post20832
> 
> Ορίστε και μια Θωμαή που φτιάχνει εμένα (και όχι μόνο) —όχι αέρινη και νεραϊδένια, αλλά γήινη— και, φιλόλογος ούσα, γλωσσικά (και όχι μόνο).


Καλή η Θωμαή, κι εκείνο το πλάνο με τα φραγκόσυκα σαν πλήθος θηλές ετοιμόσκαστες, πετυχημένο!

Σχετικό, νομίζω, με το πνεύμα του νήματος: το ΛΚΝ έχει ενικό ερινύα (αντί του αρχαίου Ερινύς), με σχηματισμό του ενικού από τον πληθυντικό.


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2014)

Την ξέχασα τη Διδώ στο #17, αλλά μου τη θύμισαν τα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου (πολύ γέλιο σήμερα): 

[...] ένας άλλος φίλος διάβασε το ρεπορτάζ για την όπερα “Διδώ και Αινείας” και, εκνευρισμένος από τα πολλά “Διδούς” του άρθρου, αποφάσισε τελικά να μην πάει να τη δει!

:)


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2014)

Στα αρχαία ονόματα δε με χαλάει τόσο, αν πρόκειται για αρχαίο προσωπο όπως η Διδώ. Ας μην ξεχνάμε την ύπαρξη στη νεοελληνική κοινών ονομάτων όπως τα αιδώς και πειθώ, και ποιες είναι οι γενικές τους.


----------



## Earion (Jul 23, 2014)

Τη γενική _της αιδούς_ θα προσπαθήσω να την αποφύγω, αλλά _η πειθώ_ κάνει στη γενική _της πειθώς_.


----------

